# A couple of free games on Steam up for grabs!



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Have looked in my inventory and discovered a couple of old free games lurking there - games I already have - so I can gift these out to anyone who wants them...You will need a Steam account though!

Saints Row 2
Portal (The original)
Half Life 2: Episode 2

If anyone wants any/all of the above, then PM me with your Steam account details and I will send them your way.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2013)

HL2E2 please! 
I'm 75Crispy


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> HL2E2 please!
> I'm 75Crispy


 
W.....T......F!!!

Surely you have played HL2E2 its great.  I played them all again as I thought that E3 might be released.

No such luck.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2013)

Sunray said:


> W.....T......F!!!
> 
> Surely you have played HL2E2 its great. I played them all again as I thought that E3 might be released.
> 
> No such luck.


I played it on xbox, but I'd like to play it again on PC


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> HL2E2 please!
> I'm 75Crispy


 
Added you as Steam friend...you can either accept the invite or PM me an email address to send your game to.

It has been reserved for you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2013)

>_>

Do you still have SR2?

<_<


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> >_>
> 
> Do you still have SR2?
> 
> <_<



Fo sho!

Drop me your details - it's yours.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Fo sho!
> 
> Drop me your details - it's yours.


 
Cheers, shall do


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Also!

I seem to now have 2 x 75% off Shogun 2: Total War...which of course I also own.

If anyone wants those, let me know - they expire on the 21st of this month.


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Ok - all the original games are gone now...

The discount vouchers are still up for grabs.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Ok - all the original games are gone now...
> 
> The discount vouchers are still up for grabs.



How much is the game?


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

tommers said:


> How much is the game?


 
$40 for me, but I am not in the UK, so...

You will have to check at your end!


----------



## The Groke (May 15, 2013)

Update!

Portal is now available again.


----------



## The Groke (May 21, 2013)

Just a bump in case anyone wants the copy of Portal...


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2013)

be good to have a sticky thread where people can give away/swap games, etc.


----------



## The Groke (May 23, 2013)

Yes. Yes it would.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2013)

While we still can.


----------



## The Groke (May 23, 2013)

Iswydt


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2013)

actually i may well have a game or two  going... one sec  i'm going to offer up some other people first refusal


----------

